# After 10 years of TTC I got my BEE EFFF PEE!!



## abitjaded

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I married my dh June of 2001 and we decided we wanted kids pretty much right off the bat so I went off the pill in 9/2001. We were pretty laid back about it and just figured that the time wasn't right. So we continued NTNP until sometime in 2007. I finally went into the doctor and she said we needed to bd at least 1x every 3 days for a year before she would do anything. Nevermind I only had 1 period that year... So we did, and when we went back she had me go in for an ultrasound and diagnosed me with PCOS. She told me that since I was overweight she wouldn't refer me to an FS until I was at a healthy weight. So I spent 2.5 years loosing weight while ttc. I lost 95 lb and started to have more frequent cycles (still very irregular). So I went back to the doctor again. She advised me that since I had started to have periods more frequently 9 months ago that she wanted us to ttc for 3 more months. After the three months had elapsed I decided to hell with the doctor, I was done with fooling around. I referred myself to a reproductive endocrinologist. My first appointment was the worst, she looked at my ovaries and discussed my symptoms, she told me that most likely I had only ovulated 3 times in the last 10 years of ttc. 

Now I finally have my BFP!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BFP_opt.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## ASDMOM08

CONGRATS Hope its a sticky bean... Happy and healthy nine months


----------



## MommaAlexis

Congrats sunshine!


----------



## JoJo99

Congrats! That is so exciting! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Omg congrats on the weight loss and congats.on.the baby! You deserve this


----------



## irmastar

Amazing, love your story! Congrats! H&H 9 months


----------



## abracadabra

Congrats!


----------



## PheeBee

Huge congratulations! X


----------



## ravenmel

Congrats to you hun. Your doctors sucks by the way.

xoxo


----------



## Haylee.

Congratulations on your Christmas miracle !!! :happydance: xx


----------



## brittanyaliss

Congrats honey............


----------



## meandrod

congrats! thats wonderful


----------



## AimeeM

OMG that is just amazing news. HUGEST congrats!! :D


----------



## ButterflyK

That is such wonderful news! You deserve your little bean and I hope you have a wonderful and happy, healthy 9mths. Congratulations seems like such a small thing to say after the time that you have put in. Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## ashleyann

AMAZING! Congrats to you on all you've accomplished!


----------



## Try Rocking

HUGE Congrats!!!! That is amazing! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Amazing!!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Sommerfugl

Congratulations!


----------



## kete87

wow congrats, all the best you deserve it after your wait. wishing a healthy nine months to you! merry xmas


----------



## kittylady

Congratulations - I wish you all the best :) you deserve it soooooo much, a happy and healthy 9 months to you !!! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats on the Weight loss and the :bfp: Fantastic News! Sounds like your first doctor was just awful and wanted all your money and wasted your time! :growlmad: :hug


----------

